# Twin Towers BUILD LOG



## kryptonitewhite

Finances are here. Time to start ordering. PICS and VIDS to come! What is for sure: 2 Fi Audio IB3 18's, each in their own 128 cubic foot box (before displacement) with a 12" sonotube port 48" long ( to begin with, will cut down raising tuning over time) resulting in a 6.5Hz tune! Dual EP2500's or EP4000's. 

I am building from the floor up... scratch. I need a solid 7.1 receiver capable of more than 110 watts per channel. I plan on building MT's or MMT's designed by Kevin with Exodus Anarchy's. IDK about using a HP filter yet.. but I may go as high as 15Hz with the tune...I'll start low and have myself some fun and learn all the way up to 15Hz. 

I'd like some input on the receiver... THX Ultra Certified preffered.. but $500-$600ish seems a good price point. I would also like some input from you guys on a new PC with Blu Ray and whatever I'd need to run REW and connect it to a 40" LCD HDTV. 

Got a new hard drive at Best Buy today, grabbed War of the Worlds while I was there... (BTW do I want to play it in DTS or Dolby Digital?) and looked at pro audio amps, PC's, monitors, flat panel TVs... and I saw a sony 7.1 770 watt strdn1000 with 4 hdmi 1080i upscaling 110rms x [email protected] r2d2.... any good?



I'll also be building a van walled off with 4 IB3 18's.... ported and tuned to 15Hz most likely. See the Car Audio section for it's build log! Lots of batteries and amps going in there, and some Adire Audio Extremis 6.4's and CSS FR125S's! 10X's the power needed...


----------



## Austin

kryptonitewhite said:


> Finances are here. Time to start ordering. PICS and VIDS to come! What is for sure: 2 Fi Audio IB3 18's, each in their own 128 cubic foot box (before displacement) with a 12" sonotube port 48" long ( to begin with, will cut down raising tuning over time) resulting in a 6.5Hz tune! Dual EP2500's or EP4000's.


.....


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Austin said:


> .....


 tell me how you REALLY feel! lol


----------



## Austin

kryptonitewhite said:


> tell me how you REALLY feel! lol


lol you really mean 128 cubic feet? 
Thats a 10 foot by nearly 13 foot box....basically as big as the room i am in now. 

Where are these going? a damn stadium?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Mt listening room is 12'4" x 13'4" x 8'6". 1 in each corner built using a 4' x 8' sheet for each side and a sheet cut in 1/2 for the top and the bottom!


----------



## IBcivic

Austin said:


> lol you really mean 128 cubic feet?
> Thats a 10 foot by nearly 13 foot box....basically as big as the room i am in now.
> 
> Where are these going? a damn stadium?


yes... if the box is only a foot deep....lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

I guess my question would be...why put them in boxes? Cant you use an adjacent space to the room to vent them through IB? A closet? A basement? An attic?
Seems like a waste of a TON of material to do what you want to do. You'd be better off either using a non-IB sub designed for vented enclosures, or actually running these IB.
Its not just the enclosure size, but the thickness and bracing...its going to be a massive amount of lumber needed...

But either way, good luck to you on your project. I look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## Austin

amitaF said:


> yes... if the box is only a foot deep....lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:


oh yeah duh. damn three dimensions haha. I guess i had a brain fart.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

captainobvious said:


> I guess my question would be...why put them in boxes? Cant you use an adjacent space to the room to vent them through IB? A closet? A basement? An attic?
> Seems like a waste of a TON of material to do what you want to do. You'd be better off either using a non-IB sub designed for vented enclosures, or actually running these IB.
> Its not just the enclosure size, but the thickness and bracing...its going to be a massive amount of lumber needed...
> 
> But either way, good luck to you on your project. I look forward to seeing some pics


If I go IB...which I have seriousely considered over and over.. I get an FR curve I don't like. I want as much sub20Hz as I can possibly get with little to no concern with whats above 20Hz. Also, 2 drivers vented will do more down low than 4 will IB. 10 sheets of MDF at least...plus a lot of 2'x4's! Youre right! But still, by going with the IB3's that's only $220 per sub... and I only need 700 watts per sub...so I am saving a TON on drivers and amps by sacrificing space and material.

I have an IB3 18 in 22 cubic feet tuned to 17Hz now off 100 watts. It's simply amazing. It is the same enclosure I had in an Aztek off a BXi2610D. It ate up ALL the power. An "IB" sub simply because it is lighter motored. That's it. Same soft suspension as any other HT sub. Same everything. Just a little less BL. Well, off 100 watts in 22 cubes right now.. it is VERY efficient.


----------



## captainobvious

Multiple drivers IB will get plenty below 20hz. And require less power to do it. And without using half the room space up with absurdly large boxes. 
What do you mean you get a FR curve you dont like? in most cases, you will have a steeper slope around your tuning frequency, whereas the IB will be reduced, yes but a much narrower slope, meaning at lower frequencies you'll actually have more output.

I would definitely go "real" IB if its a possibility. 

If I were you, I would go this route...
AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.
AE Speakers Online Store

Do 4 of these IB...reducing the cost per driver to just $125 a pop. $500 for 4...pretty killer. AE makes some VERY nice drivers. You'll have more bass than you know what to do with in that room, and it won't take a ton of power either. Plus, you'll have more space in your room, more money in your pocket, and better performance. 700 watts is a LOT of power. Especially per driver...You could do this whole setup with that much and have gobs of clean output.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Got the VAN. Got the CAM. Got Star Trek, Transformers, and G.I. JOE. Got 2 12" ports. Who has 12" sonotube ports? I do NOT bring the cat into this. EVER! He does it all on his own! I think he's good for scaling anyway.


----------



## Sex Cells

I usually only put a cat in mine when i'm ready to pour.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Decided to grab the Samsung, the only one with Netflix live stream capability..man what I had to go thru to get it... it's the floor display, paid full price...but I got the last one!

Bought Transformers and a bunch of other movies the other day...normal DVD... opened them all but Transformers so i can take that one back, and the lady that grabbed 2012 Blu Rey grabbed 2... so I can take that back tomorrow too LOL. I'll give all the others to my friends n fam!


I use hulu.com and I play my music from my PC on my HT. So how do I connect my cheap walmart PC I have to my HDTV and receiver? That was why I wanted to build an HTPC... so I can just run it all off it.

just bougt NEW DENON AVR 2310 7.1 RECEIVER AVR2310 avr 2310ci 
$639.99 USD


----------



## haakono

Interesting plans, but with a resonance frequency of about 22hz (Fs: 22.3 Hz) for the IB3, why tune lower than this? Speaker Box Calculations


----------



## kryptonitewhite

haakono said:


> Interesting plans, but with a resonance frequency of about 22hz (Fs: 22.3 Hz) for the IB3, why tune lower than this? Speaker Box Calculations


driver Fs has nothing to do with anything in a vented cabinet. it is used as a tune point for TL's but u can tune below Fs in vented. Directly from Nick of Fi himself.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Just got this TV and ordered 2 EP4000's


----------



## kryptonitewhite

cpl ?'s.. What cables do I need for receiver to EP4000's? RCA to XLR? Do I need a splitter or is this .2?

Also, I got a cheap Samsung Blu-Rey with the Netflix live stream capability player at walmart... it is LOUD! Sounds like an old printer! Any known issues? I went thru hell and back for it...they were sold out..tried to reorder more for me..couldn't..thought maybe discontinued..so I bought the floor display for full price..wouldn't give me the usual 20% disp discount.


----------



## davvv

is this all goin in an apartment??

you got some lucky neighbors


----------



## kryptonitewhite

nope ive got an old beat up house!~


----------



## Austin

kryptonitewhite said:


> nope ive got an old beat up house!~



I see, Those curtains are very nice


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Austin said:


> I see, Those curtains are very nice


Thos were inported from Spain/Portugal.. I'm not even gonna tell you what those cost!

I'll be painting soon and getting blinds... the paint is gonna be out there..


----------



## kryptonitewhite

We've already established that my home is hood. My setup is ghetto. please don't make fun of my imported curtains from spain, that's not nice and I don't want to have to rub it in your face how much I was able to get them for! I'll be painting soon, getting shades soon...but who cares it's all about the sub. WARNING car audio guys. These are boring vids. They are ONLY to demonstrate and document how these low BL, under motored "IB" subs have so much efficiency when given airspce. This is also to show that I do get a little port turbulence. This is only around 100 watts. It shakes my house and everything in it. On the opposite side of my home my windows rattle and the home completely breathes in and out with every woofer stroke. We will see what happens with a pair of EP4000's later on.

You do NOT need to turn it down! NEW CAMERA!

WOTW's:

Semi trucks 

YouTube - 01 trucks semi.AVI

Litening

YouTube - 02 lightening.AVI

road break/church break

YouTube - 03 road break church break.AVI

Pod emerges

YouTube - 04 pod emerges.AVI

10Hz

YouTube - 10hurts.AVI

15Hz

YouTube - 15hurts.AVI

several sine waves... 18Hz 20Hz 25Hz 30Hz 35 40 and 45 I think. pretty loud considering!

YouTube - several sines.AVI

To me it is all about airspace. I have 100 watts, a super low tuning, and a "weak IB sub".


----------



## kryptonitewhite

if you have a strong stomach... my house needs a lot of work. i could care less, so all "fix your house then get a stereo" comments will get ignored along with "get better gear from better stores" comments.

YouTube - Sage Francis - Broken Wings.AVI

1st with low then pushed hard for more output. I sealed up my kitchen window a couple days ago because it used to flop around so bad from the subsonics...but it still has a little rattle to it.

YouTube - The Bass Will Destroy You.AVI


----------



## benny

kryptonitewhite said:


> if you have a strong stomach... my house needs a lot of work. i could care less, so all "fix your house then get a stereo" comments will get ignored along with "get better gear from better stores" comments.




I'd try to have my kid living in better surroundings before I dropped large on a half-dozen 18's and amps.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

i live by myself retard. and the conditions are not bad. they just arent nice and pretty...cuz i dont care about pretty.

mods please clean this up so that I can continue to post in this forum.

thank you.


----------



## Austin

I apologize right now if i came off as being a dick. I was just trying to make a joke. Nothing wrong with blankets as curtains


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Austin said:


> I apologize right now if i came off as being a dick. I was just trying to make a joke. Nothing wrong with blankets as curtains


no dude, theres a difference between humor.. being a cool funny guy..and smack talking. Like I said, they were imported though from Brazil! Oh, ****, I think I said Portugal... busted! :laugh:


----------



## chemical_brother

Your current subwoofer setup is awesome. You're really making the most of 100 watts. What amp are you using on the single 18, and do you have any headroom?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

chemical_brother said:


> Your current subwoofer setup is awesome. You're really making the most of 100 watts. What amp are you using on the single 18, and do you have any headroom?


I am currently running 2 walmart

Walmart.com: Regent 140-Watt Home Theater and PC Sound System, HT-391: Unassigned Electronics

1 per voice coil! The amps simply don't have enough... but I have 2 EP4000's on the way, just ordered 6 IB3 18's custom dual 4 ohm coils... 2 for the house and 4 for the VAN!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

just purchased 6 Fi Audio IB3 18's custom dual 4 ohm. Why? cuz it's double the coil in the gap. Double the wire to split the current flow.


----------



## benny

So you just have random children in your YouTube vids?


----------



## captainobvious

Have you contacted the local township for a permit for this yet? Spare bedroom with portholes...Not sure if they'll consider the port holes "windows" or not. 

Do the enclosures need to have doors or handicap access?

Does it have to be fire rated?

Will it be attaching into structure?

Better check with zoning.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

captainobvious said:


> Have you contacted the local township for a permit for this yet? Spare bedroom with portholes...Not sure if they'll consider the port holes "windows" or not.
> 
> Do the enclosures need to have doors or handicap access?
> 
> Does it have to be fire rated?
> 
> Will it be attaching into structure?
> 
> Better check with zoning.


LOLZ! I'll check into it!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

The Samsung Blu-Rey player I got let me down.. it's loud, sounds like an old printer. If you take the disc out it forgets where it was at and starts over. It can't read any of my burnt CDs, DVDs, or... other material. Sometimes the words don't match the faces on screen. This is compared to the last 2 DVD players I've owned over the years that each cost 30 bucks. So I bought the $100 Blu-Rey .. Magnavox.. so I could give the Samsung to my mother who won't care about all that and wants Netflix live stream. This one is the same... can't read burnt CDs or..other material. Forgets where it was at.

I had $35 of best buy rewards to use up...I figured about $20-$40 for a pair of RCA to XLR cables... they were 99c a piece! So I bought the last 5 they had! So then I had $35 rewards to still burn up, so I got a 100ft spool of Monster Cable  I HATE them. Walmart years ago had 50ft spools of yellow 12gauge for 10 bucks. I still have 1 or 2 left cuz I bought like 6 of them 6 or 7 years ago.

Bought rear drums and shoes for the van, as well as plugs, air and oil filter, and oil. The AC clutch is the fan noise problem. I may just pull the entire AC system like I did on my Accent GT and put the HO alt in it's place? Good idea?

I went to Sears today.. $190 for DieHard platinum. $805 for 4 of them. What ya'll think? get those tomorrow morning or order the Shuriken or Delta?

HT receiver and EP4000's shipped yesterday.


----------



## Austin

Yeah i've heard if you went cheap on a blu ray player, The play back sucks real bad, and they are noisy and prone to failure.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Got the Denon today, should I run optical audio out from the Samsung or HDMI?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

says HD audio in the red bubble...


----------



## Austin

I honestly think they are the same. Just use the hdmi since its an all in one cable. It can handle the hd audio also.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

awesome. youre right, keep it simple if theyre the same


----------



## gijoe

Use HDMI. I just bought a Denon receiver too and discovered that although a fiber cable is capable of HD audio, most sources will only pass HD out of an HDMI cable. My new PS3 will do DolbyHD but only output it via HDMI. It's pretty lame actually, but that's how it works. Check the manuals that came with your gear.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

got another HDMI thanks guys!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Started tear down on the van , going to get wood tomorrow... build in the towers first.


----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## Austin

You better get an incredible amount of bracing in there! haha.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Austin said:


> You better get an incredible amount of bracing in there! haha.


precisely what I have been worrying about! I want to find 5' allthread but may have to go 2x4. Resonance is an issue too...it rings with any slight knock or bump.


----------



## TREETOP

2X4s are cheap and they're plenty strong, and you've got plenty of room for them. You can even build an exoskeleton of 2X4s if you need additional bracing after you're done.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

UM, how am I clipping an EP4000 @ 4ohms with an IB3 18?

YouTube - CIMG0248.AVI

ok ya it does when the gain is set to full, Denon at -12, sub level +12 (full) but the sub should bottom/die well before I reach clipping! EP4000 all switches left except 3 6 and 7. BTW, notice the low note doesn't clip and I get awesome excursion..sounds good... impedance helped.


----------



## TREETOP

kryptonitewhite said:


> UM, how am I clipping an EP4000 @ 4ohms with an IB3 18?
> 
> YouTube - CIMG0248.AVI
> 
> ok ya it does when the gain is set to full, Denon at -12, sub level +12 (full) but the sub should bottom/die well before I reach clipping! EP4000 all switches left except 3 6 and 7. BTW, notice the low note doesn't clip and I get awesome excursion..sounds good... impedance helped.


How's your electrical? Stock wiring that came with the house?
Also, the gain isn't a volume knob...


----------



## kryptonitewhite

electrical is fine but could use work. yes, gain is matching...but generally receivers are under the 1.5V minimum spec and usually need boosted.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

it does great with lows, just not highs. Popped in Star Trek... that volum.. gain knob went way down. I expected the same for music but I'll get it figured out. I got this dual 2 sub to play with till the dual 4s get here.

I said I had turbulence with 100 watts. But this is ridiculous.

YouTube - CIMG0249.AVI

fan noise at the end too

YouTube - CIMG0250.AVI

YouTube - CIMG0251.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite

TREETOP said:


> How's your electrical? Stock wiring that came with the house?
> Also, the gain isn't a volume knob...


ya no what? maybe youre right... I'm handy with electrical and of course I'd get a permit before I did anything stupid... but how would I run a line strait off my fuse box dedicated to HT... just 1 fat line.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

here's another clipping vid.. gain starts off at 26.. yet on star trek, the sub bottoms at 14. I guess LFE with DVD/Blu-Rey is much much hotter. I've spent the night watching and adjusting with remotes in hand. During movies the sub can be inactive for so long, so weak most of the time, then.... ya. So for movies the amp is overkill as expected... even with the gain way down it over drives the sub. But then with music it can't really push it. 

YouTube - CIMG0252.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite

OK Ricci, I get it now.. increased airspace increases low end output...not high end...on a sloping scale. So building super large requiring less power overall decreses high bass 

output. So what if a gentle slope of 1dB/oct HP was used up high say around 30Hz to allow more power applied?

So we all knew it was a matter of time..just didnt expect an hour. The amp clipped bad probably due to bad house electrical, on music. I had to set the gain to 26 for decent 

output for music any more and it clipped. But on movies even way down at 14 it bottomed the sub hard. So ya. I did it. I broke it already. alright? So anyway...tried to kill it 

by blasting it at tuning... forgot I retuned to 11Hz so the 1st attempts were at 17Hz then last at 11Hz.



YouTube - CIMG0256.AVI

YouTube - CIMG0257.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite

so I got the best girl in the world.. i have 3 gal friends, but 2 have been fallin back on their word.. was supposed to get some help painting and picking blinds..but ya know, i 

don't care about looks one bit...I care about the builds. This girl been getting her butt kicked helping unload wood and building. I had her cut the cone out for the recone, and 

she said "shouish!" I'm a selfish pos..  she sliced/stabber herself right after I said it and blood squirted everywhere. The cut was deep...but she was a trooper. She refused 

the hospital but i made her. No stitches, it was a big clean cut so it went back together nicely...put a strip on and sent us home. I owe this girl my life she done so much for 

me.

So we get home and she picks the knife back u and says "now what?" so we finished cutting the cone off and went to bed


----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite

1 complete less a port brace... and onto #2...


----------



## captainobvious

Those walls are so thin...
You could stand to triple them up AT LEAST and add a TON of bracing in there. Its gonna be flexing like crazy without it.


----------



## Thumper26

agreed. Towers for home speakers are usually 1.5" mdf that's regularly braced. You'll be able to visibly watch that box shake itself apart.


----------



## InterHat

How are you going to move these once they're braced? By the time you're able to make them not flex, they're going to weigh half a ton. There's so much flat area on those and that's the most difficult to keep rigid with a large structure. You're going to need to frame those with something. The earlier guy was right about the 2x4 exoskeleton. That might work. 

Any reason you didn't go with a tapped horn or something similar?


----------



## captainobvious

Tapped horn, OR just use the fawking drivers as intended...INFINITE BAFFLE. While I admire your determination KW, these really are absurd...and not in a good way. As others have said, they'll be immovable once built up to the point where they are braced enough, they take up the whole of the space in the room and they are fawking huge and ugly. You could get GREAT performance by using them as intended by framing a baffle out inbetween two rooms (or attic or basement) and use the room as the airspace without the silly enclosures. And it would have cost a HELL of alot less in materials to do it too. :/


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Thumper26 said:


> agreed. Towers for home speakers are usually 1.5" mdf that's regularly braced. You'll be able to visibly watch that box shake itself apart.


OK I assumed most people braced for resoance which I'm not concerned with now but if I have issues I'll just get allthread...easy fix.

But now that you mention that, I've never had a problem with that until my last enclosure..it seemed to bust a leak or 2... if I use lots of screws will that prevent this? I already use lots of caulk and go back into the seams with more and more.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

InterHat said:


> How are you going to move these once they're braced? By the time you're able to make them not flex, they're going to weigh half a ton. There's so much flat area on those and that's the most difficult to keep rigid with a large structure. You're going to need to frame those with something. The earlier guy was right about the 2x4 exoskeleton. That might work.
> 
> Any reason you didn't go with a tapped horn or something similar?


I considered the skeleton.. basically using 2x4's to make a # on each side.. but passed. If I regret it later, hey, I've got more than enough wood to rebuild with. 

I made several threads about doing a Maelstrom TH with 400 cubic feet available


----------



## kryptonitewhite

captainobvious said:


> Tapped horn, OR just use the fawking drivers as intended...INFINITE BAFFLE. While I admire your determination KW, these really are absurd...and not in a good way. As others have said, they'll be immovable once built up to the point where they are braced enough, they take up the whole of the space in the room and they are fawking huge and ugly. You could get GREAT performance by using them as intended by framing a baffle out inbetween two rooms (or attic or basement) and use the room as the airspace without the silly enclosures. And it would have cost a HELL of alot less in materials to do it too. :/


Im sure ure very knowledgeble, so u being on the "it's an IB sub" bandwagon is forgiveable. That means nothing. It is a speaker with given TS parameters, making it more suitable for particualt alignments... just like any other transducer. It is simply under motored.. low BL low QTS. Plot my box ( 128 cubes 15hz tune, target tune not initial 6.5Hz)... bet you cant plot anything flatter to 10Hz

I'm not moving them. I don't have musical char parties forcing me to put them in the attic till my guests leave 

ugly? I don't care about looks any more than size


----------



## gijoe

kryptonitewhite said:


> Im sure ure very knowledgeble, so u being on the "it's an IB sub" bandwagon is forgiveable. That means nothing. It is a speaker with given TS parameters, making it more suitable for particualt alignments... just like any other transducer. It is simply under motored.. low BL low QTS. Plot my box ( 128 cubes 15hz tune, target tune not initial 6.5Hz)... bet you cant plot anything flatter to 10Hz
> 
> I'm not moving them. I don't have musical char parties forcing me to put them in the attic till my guests leave
> 
> ugly? I don't care about looks any more than size


I think his point is, these are the most impractical enclosures ever made. If that's not his point, it's mine. I give you props for doing things the way you want, but there are more efficient ways of doing what you're doing. One of those things is obscene, having two is just silly.


----------



## Austin

kryptonitewhite said:


> OK I assumed most people braced for resoance which I'm not concerned with now but if I have issues I'll just get allthread...easy fix.
> 
> But now that you mention that, I've never had a problem with that until my last enclosure..it seemed to bust a leak or 2... if I use lots of screws will that prevent this? I already use lots of caulk and go back into the seams with more and more.


Yes bracing for resonance is one of the reasons people do it. but that is usually in enlcosure spans of maybe 4 feet and under. What you have there is 4-8 foot spans of flat thin wood in proportion to the size of the box. You will have that box making waves and losing output since the air is not being forced through the port like you want it to. Just frame some 2X4's in there every 12-18 inches and double them up. That will fix it nicely. don't wait till its all put together to do it either.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

gijoe said:


> I think his point is, these are the most impractical enclosures ever made. If that's not his point, it's mine. I give you props for doing things the way you want, but there are more efficient ways of doing what you're doing. One of those things is obscene, having two is just silly.


 I can work with that!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Anyone want to guess what that other cut out line is for?


----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## rc10mike

OMFG


----------



## kryptonitewhite

tvrift said:


> OMFG


----------



## Luke352

Unless you double or triple the wall thickness and then brace the living **** out of these they are going to be one great big epic fail.

If you had bracing like this 
http://forum.edesignaudio.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=728&d=1265161982

http://forum.edesignaudio.com/showthread.php/model-19ov-2-ported-diy-72353.html

I would call that a start, but in your case you would need to take that and then go even further with that concept.


----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## captainobvious

kryptonitewhite said:


> Im sure ure very knowledgeble, so u being on the "it's an IB sub" bandwagon is forgiveable. That means nothing. It is a speaker with given TS parameters, *making it more suitable for particular alignments*... just like any other transducer.


"IB sub bandwagon" ?
My point is that you have chosen a very poor, innefficient way to get an end result. With all of the money spent on additional building supplies, concrete tubes and wood, you could have _increased cone area, efficiency, reduced amplifier power needs,_ and not wasted an entire room in your home.

I like the ambition...just saying 






gijoe said:


> I think his point is, these are the most impractical enclosures ever made. If that's not his point, it's mine. I give you props for doing things the way you want, but there are more efficient ways of doing what you're doing. One of those things is obscene, having two is just silly


Bingo.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

captainobvious said:


> "IB sub bandwagon" ?
> My point is that you have chosen a very poor, innefficient way to get an end result. With all of the money spent on additional building supplies, concrete tubes and wood, you could have _increased cone area, efficiency, reduced amplifier power needs,_ and not wasted an entire room in your home.
> 
> I like the ambition...just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.


innefficient? IB is the same as sealed... it uses 1 side of the driver... my $7 port allows me to use the read wave for a 13.5dB gain at tuning...divide that by 3... that is 4X as loud, thanks

additional supplies... I needed 12 total sheets... IB maybe 2... I agree with you there

cone area, yes... I could have spent that wood money on drivers..but I DO NOT LIKE THE FR curve of IB.. it is not what I want, so if I could have done IB for 1/10th the cost...its still not what I want

reduced amp power needs? Each box required 600 watts. 1200 watts total. Had I done 4 IB instead, thats 2200 watts. 8 drivers? 4400 watts.

wasted my entire room? what do I need the room for?


----------



## ryan s

Don't know how you do your math, but it's off :laugh: IB effectively halves the power handling of each driver...with a ported enclosure that big, the increased power handling of a ported box might be close to diminishing into IB power handling.

This thread makes me laugh for so many reasons :laugh: $120 in MDF and a completely useless room :laugh:


----------



## 3fish

I'm so fawking subscribed to this awesome thread!

It's like watching Tin Cup with Costner trying to make the green in 2. Go for it dude. who cares if the room is unusable (it's your house), who cares how much MDF (it's your money), who cares. You want the curve so go get it. I think it's right however to be challenged by some of the members here but you've had strong arguments to support your vision. 

Luke32 had some nice links to pics which showed great planning in bracing the Ed subs. Me thinks that similar planning and quality bracing will yield good results.

Good luck bro'.


----------



## Austin

ryan s said:


> This thread makes me laugh for so many reasons :laugh: $120 in MDF


I don't know where you are getting your mdf..but where i get it it's right around $29 for a 4x8 sheet of 3/4 inch. So that would be about $350 before tax. 

I want some of your $10 sheets!


----------



## Luke352

3fish said:


> I'm so fawking subscribed to this awesome thread!
> 
> 
> Luke32 had some nice links to pics which showed great planning in bracing the Ed subs. Me thinks that similar planning and quality bracing will yield good results.
> 
> Good luck bro'.


I was quite surprised when I saw those bracing layouts, I didn't expect that kind of thought from ed, to be honest though they could make it even better but even so what they have done is probably perfectly suitable for the size of those enclosures.


----------



## Luke352

kryptonitewhite said:


> innefficient? IB is the same as sealed... it uses 1 side of the driver... my $7 port allows me to use the read wave for a 13.5dB gain at tuning...divide that by 3... that is 4X as loud, thanks
> 
> additional supplies... I needed 12 total sheets... IB maybe 2... I agree with you there
> 
> cone area, yes... I could have spent that wood money on drivers..but I DO NOT LIKE THE FR curve of IB.. it is not what I want, so if I could have done IB for 1/10th the cost...its still not what I want
> 
> reduced amp power needs? Each box required 600 watts. 1200 watts total. Had I done 4 IB instead, thats 2200 watts. 8 drivers? 4400 watts.
> 
> wasted my entire room? what do I need the room for?



Actually it takes a 10db increase to sound twice as loud to our ears.

Also all that supposedly increase in efficiency is going to be lost from all the cancellation going on from those enclosure walls flapping around, have you heard the expression "like trying to piss into the wind".

Plus those great $7 ports of yours are going to have some crazy resonance going on.

I admire your total disregard for things like size restriction etc... but your execution leaves ALOT to be desired. Seriously look at the bracing going on in that 3ft x 2ft x 2ft enclosure from ed, and you think you can build these monsters and not have problems.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

3fish said:


> I'm so fawking subscribed to this awesome thread!
> 
> It's like watching Tin Cup with Costner trying to make the green in 2. Go for it dude. who cares if the room is unusable (it's your house), who cares how much MDF (it's your money), who cares. You want the curve so go get it. I think it's right however to be challenged by some of the members here but you've had strong arguments to support your vision.
> 
> Luke32 had some nice links to pics which showed great planning in bracing the Ed subs. Me thinks that similar planning and quality bracing will yield good results.
> 
> Good luck bro'.


It's post like these that help me get back up after being stomped to the ground, and kicked while i'm on the ground... Thanks man!... I needed some more motivation!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Luke352 said:


> Actually it takes a 10db increase to sound twice as loud to our ears.


a 13dB gain is a 13 dB gain no matter how it "sounds"


----------



## kryptonitewhite

This is only going to cause more debate and more argument, but I'll try to explain my OPINION anyway. 1st problem: I am 99% concerned with 20Hz on DOWN only! But that statement will go nowhere with many. So for one plot I put a LOW PASS filter on the IB because I want more output from 10-20Hz and little output in comparison from 20Hz on up. 8 18's would be WAY overkill from 20Hz on up, but comparable to 20Hz on down with just 2 in my enclosures.I plotted to get as close to Xmax without exceeding as I could using SSF/HP filters on the vented boxes, and no filter on the IB allowing it to not exceed Xmax till 7Hz allowing electronics rolloff to take care of it real-world.

RED 125 cubs 13Hz HP 13Hz 1500 watts

GREEN 125 cubes 10Hz HP 10Hz 1100 watts

PINK 1111 cu ft sealed (IB) no HP, 1 pic with LP 10Hz 2700 watts (Fi rated them 550 watts to 20Hz, appeared correct, but I must be good to at least 10Hz)






















One of the best pics doesnt always show up...bandwidth exceeded:


----------



## SQHemi

kryptonitewhite said:


> This is only going to cause more debate and more argument, but I'll try to explain my OPINION anyway. 1st problem: I am 99% concerned with 20Hz on DOWN only! But that statement will go nowhere with many. So for one plot I put a LOW PASS filter on the IB because I want more output from 10-20Hz and little output in comparison from 20Hz on up. 8 18's would be WAY overkill from 20Hz on up, but comparable to 20Hz on down with just 2 in my enclosures.I plotted to get as close to Xmax without exceeding as I could using SSF/HP filters on the vented boxes, and no filter on the IB allowing it to not exceed Xmax till 7Hz allowing electronics rolloff to take care of it real-world.
> 
> RED 125 cubs 13Hz HP 13Hz 1500 watts
> 
> GREEN 125 cubes 10Hz HP 10Hz 1100 watts
> 
> PINK 1111 cu ft sealed (IB) no HP, 1 pic with LP 10Hz 2700 watts (Fi rated them 550 watts to 20Hz, appeared correct, but I must be good to at least 10Hz)


 WOW!!!!! You definitely have a project going. However insane it may be i for one enjoy watching the passion your putting into this. It seems like you have a basic understanding of the box building program but i need to ask a few questions. You're trying to reproduce sub 20hz but have you calculated the distance it takes to develop a 7-10 hz waveform? You've built gigantic enclosures that take up 1/3 of the room. Don't halfstep this, do it to its full potential, cut the walls of the house and push those enclosures out side the house so the front baffle is level with the inner wall which will gain you valuable listening space/distance.

Have you forewarned your neighbors that they will be experiencing tremors every time you fire these babies up? Please record their responses to your project and post em for us. The look on their face will be priceless when their pictures are falling off the wall all the while you're scratching your head trying to figure out why you're not feeling 7hz. 

But whatever the outcome of this project you're definitely having fun, but i think you should be looking for maximum gain potential at 11hz. If i recall correctly, someone chime in, that is the resonant freq of the large intestines of the human body and extreme excitement at that frequency will result in loss of bowel restraint. Just a thought.



Keep thinking outside the box regardless of how big that box may be!!!


----------



## rc10mike

Cool build, but please tell me you're going to brace those enclosures!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

SQHemi said:


> WOW!!!!! You definitely have a project going. However insane it may be i for one enjoy watching the passion your putting into this. It seems like you have a basic understanding of the box building program but i need to ask a few questions. You're trying to reproduce sub 20hz but have you calculated the distance it takes to develop a 7-10 hz waveform? You've built gigantic enclosures that take up 1/3 of the room. Don't halfstep this, do it to its full potential, cut the walls of the house and push those enclosures out side the house so the front baffle is level with the inner wall which will gain you valuable listening space/distance.
> 
> Have you forewarned your neighbors that they will be experiencing tremors every time you fire these babies up? Please record their responses to your project and post em for us. The look on their face will be priceless when their pictures are falling off the wall all the while you're scratching your head trying to figure out why you're not feeling 7hz.
> 
> But whatever the outcome of this project you're definitely having fun, but i think you should be looking for maximum gain potential at 11hz. If i recall correctly, someone chime in, that is the resonant freq of the large intestines of the human body and extreme excitement at that frequency will result in loss of bowel restraint. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep thinking outside the box regardless of how big that box may be!!!


wave development is something I have always heard about over the years..but let me just say this:

In my car, I've always gotten output below 20Hz be it sealed, bandpass, or vented... 20Hz is a 56.5 foot wavelength. You do not have to be 1 wavelength distance away from the source to hear it.

I have an 18" right now with only 100 watts and I get 13Hz output as it is in my listening room from my listening position



I'm thinking in the box cuz no matter where I go, I'm still inside the damn thing


----------



## benny

Buy moar recone kits.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

2 problems 1 at a time: I have a 7.1 receiver, I run an HDMI from my Blu-Rey to the rceiver, but I only get 5.1. The rear speakers do not light up on the little map on the display, even when DTS is detected or True HD...nor is there any sound ever from the 2 rears


----------



## haakono

kryptonitewhite said:


> 2 problems 1 at a time: I have a 7.1 receiver, I run an HDMI from my Blu-Rey to the rceiver, but I only get 5.1. The rear speakers do not light up on the little map on the display, even when DTS is detected or True HD...nor is there any sound ever from the 2 rears


Very few movies actually have 7.1 sound, this is a fairly complete list of blu-ray discs that actually have 7.1 encoded sound, 99% of HD material (Dolby True HD and DTS Master Audio) is 5.1 only.

price-adjustment.com - Price Adjustment

Try one of these to see if the 7.1 works.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

haakono said:


> Very few movies actually have 7.1 sound, this is a fairly complete list of blu-ray discs that actually have 7.1 encoded sound, 99% of HD material (Dolby True HD and DTS Master Audio) is 5.1 only.
> 
> price-adjustment.com - Price Adjustment
> 
> Try one of these to see if the 7.1 works.


:-O

:-O

I was under the impression HD was discrete 7.1 or I would not have gone 7.1!!!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

alright guys... I thought HD was all discrete 7.1

it is not. checked my movies, they are 5.1


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Now that I have the 7.1/5.1 figured out.. I thought HD was always discrete 7.1... owell moving along...

problem 2 is clipping. for movies, as expected, I have WAY too much power @ 40hms...which is why I ordered dual 4's... so I'll *only* have 3X the power I need at 8 ohms. But right now, with movies, the sub still has too much excursion with the gain only on 14... but for music I have to turn it up to 26 to get resonable output. At 26 the sub wants more, has plenty of room...but the amp starts clipping a touch above that. 2 more clicks and it clips HARD on higher frequencies but not lower. So is my electrical bad? I have RCA to XLR. I have the receiver sub maxed at +12.5dB.


So anyway, I no longer have my helper ( NOT my wife, NOT my girlfriend...a really nice gal..that is a friend of mine..I am just as unconventional in every other aspect of my life  I don't have girlfriends or wives  )

Now I know many people are gonna say "how about port support!" but I am not sticking with a 6.5Hz tune! Read the entire thread before posting! I need a 5" long port with a 12" sonotube in 125 cubic feet for a 15Hz tune! 5" port length! 10Hz I think was 17"... I am leaving 5" of overhang on the outside so that I have 2 free ends... 11.25" will be just fine...but I know I will hear just as much over that as I have over my bracing. and NO I am NOT bracing anymore than those 2 little 2x4's making that X... thanks for the ideas, thanks for the suggestions, but you can say I told you so after the box explodes.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

um... didnt mean to upload these but may as well post... I overcaulk initially, always...owell... then after it cures I usually go back and put a 2nd layer in the corners and smear for extra support and air tight seal...then a 3rd. Only 1 extra layer this time...it will make it easier to finish pulling them apart after they implode due to lack of bracing.































also keep in mind, these 12" ports may be taken out and increased to 14" 16" or even 18" if they can't fully support 22's


----------



## InterHat

kryptonitewhite said:


> wave development is something I have always heard about over the years..but let me just say this:
> 
> In my car, I've always gotten output below 20Hz be it sealed, bandpass, or vented... 20Hz is a 56.5 foot wavelength. You do not have to be 1 wavelength distance away from the source to hear it.
> 
> I have an 18" right now with only 100 watts and I get 13Hz output as it is in my listening room from my listening position
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking in the box cuz no matter where I go, I'm still inside the damn thing


Are you sure about this? You may be just getting harmonics and distortion if you're going by ear. How are you measuring sub-20hz? You can't hear it...


----------



## fej

More bracing bro, and I have my doubts on the tuning frequency you will achieve at the end of the project, but you will definitely be pushing some air and your neighbors will definitely know when you are watching WoW on the bluray. Hell my 6 cube 15" Tempest tuned to 18.8hz shakes my whole house at 1000w, and that is at about 35% gain. Those boxes are giant compared to that.

G'luck man
Fej


----------



## kryptonitewhite

fej said:


> More bracing bro, and I have my doubts on the tuning frequency you will achieve at the end of the project, but you will definitely be pushing some air and your neighbors will definitely know when you are watching WoW on the bluray. Hell my 6 cube 15" Tempest tuned to 18.8hz shakes my whole house at 1000w, and that is at about 35% gain. Those boxes are giant compared to that.
> 
> G'luck man
> Fej


 theyre done, waiting on subs now...time to build an entertainment center/gear rack/tv stand now


----------



## ItalynStylion

This is going to flex like a mofo. You're going to lose a TON of energy to the enclosure because of this. You need more bracing and that's a fact.

Did you use wood glue or just (what looks like) PL construction adhesive in the seams? I hope to God you used wood glue.


----------



## Thumper26

i skimmed the thread so if this has been touched on, my bad, but when you do add all those 2x4's for bracing, don't forget to recalculate the box volume. adding the bracing will affect your tuning frequency.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

first vid 11Hz sine wave at a pretty moderate level, shakes the whole house and rattles windows in the opposite end of the house a little louder than the old box used to...but the old box did it at 18Hz, this is 11!

YouTube - 11hz low volume.AVI

So then I do it again, but part way in I turn it up to at least 2.5" p-p maybe even 3"... they still have room to go... but my clip indicators are solid... no clipping... I was barely even pushing the amps... and the subs had zero complaints!

YouTube - 11hz turned up part way through.AVI


----------



## 2500hd

Wow this is insane!

Hey congrats on getting it done, seems like a cool idea. How does it sound above 20hz I wonder... and where's the video of you ****ting yourself due to 11hz @ 120db?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

2500hd said:


> Wow this is insane!
> 
> Hey congrats on getting it done, seems like a cool idea. How does it sound above 20hz I wonder... and where's the video of you ****ting yourself due to 11hz @ 120db?


Thank you! It sounds wicked great to me, I think i will have more 20Hz on up than I need once I get my electrical upgraded. I don't push her, only time I really have is for the Star Trek recordings and the 11Hz and 7Hz tones. BTW I will say it.. I was wrong..everyone else was right.. i do get nasty flex, nasty rattles at a few fequencies, and lots of lost output from flex. I told you so's are welcome. I'll be taking on the huge project of rectifying my mistake after the VAN build log is done... 8 2x4's per box, 4 side to side and 4 front to back. Thats what I get I guess! White trash red neck lol.

BTW I just couldn't air the poop vid... but yes 11Hz is insane now, 7Hz was insane watching the boxes rock and sway and the ceiling fan bounce, but even now...10Hz tune..severely under braced.. Opus Dei makes my fan blades bounce.. AT 3Hz!

Thank you again... it's nice to get 1 good compliment every 10 skeptical posts.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

the white trash ******* did it again.. the plan all along was a 14Hz tune, as 13Hz starts a slight dip and the dip just gets bigger as I tune lower. So WinISD plots at 14Hz are exactly what I want... flat flat flat till 15-16Hz starts to show the beginning of a HUGE spike at 14Hz. I'll snap a pic of the plots later..but anyway I retuned to my final 14Hz and played a 15Hz sine wave for a full minute at full excursion and didnt even get warm.

YouTube - fogerty.AVI

YouTube - 15hz sine.AVI

jordan powell

kryptonitewhite


----------



## kryptonitewhite

YouTube - the bass will destroy you 14hz tune.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite

so I figured why not leave the ports at 48", the way i got them, and stick them out 12" for a 12" clearance from the rear wall for a 6.5Hz tune for fun... then cut them down to 16" for a 10Hz tune to see what that was like..then land on my final cut, 5", a little under 14Hz tune to keep from any dip in FR...and I get that AWESOME peak from 12Hz-20Hz... PERFECT!

Well I cut her down, I'm re-watching WOTWs... and it is cherry. The platform resembling bleechers can't hurt either...8'x'8 square soaking it all up and wobbling!


----------



## Thunderplains

Damn.


----------



## UCF52

Should have just gone with the THT, lol

Tuba HT


----------



## kryptonitewhite

ok I pushed them harder today... during music the receiver lights dim so bad when it hits, then it trips the receiver breaker... but I brought the IB3 18's out there pretty dar on a 15Hz sine wave and it makes the door on the opposite end of the house flop.

YouTube - 15hz sine door flop.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite

UCF52 said:


> Should have just gone with the THT, lol
> 
> Tuba HT


oh i went back and forth with TH, IB, 6th order.... considered several tubas and the cinema


----------



## ChiTownSQ

I commend you for an awesome concept and following through with it! I have a huge attic above my HT and thought about putting something stupid in the ceiling to get nice and nasty! You have inspired me a bit.... we will see.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

ChiTownSQ said:


> I commend you for an awesome concept and following through with it! I have a huge attic above my HT and thought about putting something stupid in the ceiling to get nice and nasty! You have inspired me a bit.... we will see.


 well that makes all my efforts worth every bit!


----------



## Ziggy

Nuckin Futz!...  
When does the "How far down the street can I hear it tests" begin? 
God I'm glad I don't live near you...


----------



## kryptonitewhite

lol...its actually not that "loud" outside the listening room...for all bass content. the subs cancell eachother out quite a bit outside the listening room  but I can hear windows and panels rattle down the block!


----------



## Austin

Im sure it would be tough to figure out who was vibrating their houses since you can't even hear those sounds waves haha.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

hey officer, ya I think it's coming from that way...


----------



## kryptonitewhite

so Ive been thinking, I remember when I had my old Fi IB3 18" in my Aztek, 21.5 cubic feet, 7.5" diameter port, 15Hz tune...and I experimented with it like I did the towers and cut it down to a 20Hz tune, then a 25Hz tune, then I ripped the port completely out..therefor I had a 3/4" port length..the thickness of the wall. I still don't think that 3/4" port length tuned the enclosure past a certain point.

I think the port volume acts as a slug of air, Fallen once explained it best that way... 

that slug of air is just like a speaker cone in that it moves in and out, has excursion. when you have a 16.5" cone moving in and out 3.25" inside a given volume of air, the enclosure, you are moving the air in and out of the port. How much does the air slug move? What is it's excursion? The same as the driver? No... 1st off.. the driver area is bigger than the port area, so if it were this simple... you'd have to think volume. If the 17" cone moves 3", then the 7.5" slug must move:

well, 17/2= 8.5*8.5=72.25*3.14=226.865*3=680.596

about 681 cubic inches?

7.5/2=3.75*3.75=14.0625*3.14=44.15625

681/44=15.5

The air slug in the port would have to move 15.5" for the same Vd... 5 times as far

to double check, 

7.5/2=3.75*3.75=14.0625*3.14=44.15625*3=132.4
680/133=5

but, as we move further from tuning we get less gain... and at tuning we dont get exactly double the output... we get a lot more, depending on the enclosure.

So really IDK what I'm talking about, but, I don't think a 3/4" long port 7.5" in diameter will fully handle an 18" subwoofer moving full excursion 3.25" p-p.. whether it's in 2 cubic feet (less port gain) or 22 cubic feet (more gain).

Just as well, I don't think my 12" diameter port 5" long fully supports my 18" in 128 cubic feet...even more port gain.

For my VAN build, I plan on using about a 20" port for the 4 18's.... I am thinking about ordering 1 long 20" sonotube and using the scraps for the Two Towers. 127 cubic feet, 20" port, to tune to 14hz needs to only be 22" long... drivers remain under Xmax with only 600 watts, showing an airspeed of 8 m/s at tuning!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

I just about consider it finished. You guys were right, I do have terrible flex so I will be bracing more later. I told you so's are welcome. But here are some final looks pics and yet another vid.

I was sitting here, in the room next to it, listening to some music while catching up on the forums... some songs shaking the floor and chair different than others. A Gucci Mane song came on and at first I thought one of the cats jumped on the back of the seat or ran into the couch. Nope, subs. But then this other song came on...and the whole house just wobbles. It's great. I doubt anyone else will be able to get the low part, it's pretty insane. I turned it up more at about 1:10... it still has room to go, but since it just pops out quick, waits, pops out..rather than a continuous sine wave... I cant easily gauge how much excursion it reaches..so I played it safe.





































YouTube - disgusting mad low sage francis broken.AVI

thanks for all the interest and inspiring posts!

krypto


----------



## InterHat

Are you worried that your house might fall apart? That much vibration/frequencies that low have to have structural consequences in the surrounding area I'd think. You stick a sub in your trunk and you end up with a ton of rattles you have to kill over time. And a car is designed to absorb road vibration... a house isn't.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

InterHat said:


> Are you worried that your house might fall apart? That much vibration/frequencies that low have to have structural consequences in the surrounding area I'd think. You stick a sub in your trunk and you end up with a ton of rattles you have to kill over time. And a car is designed to absorb road vibration... a house isn't.


after making this glass tap vid, yes, yes i do!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Alright everyone, so I've had some time to tweak everything and watch a few movies. Words can't describe, so I'll let "glass tap" tell it all in the vid. I'll give it a quick jab tho... these two towers are amazing. The sound is HUGE. I don't mean huge as in great big and powerful, forceful. I mean they just sound enormous even at low volume. Be it infrasonics that are so low and soft and fluffy in the single digits, or the depth in voices way up high in the 60-80Hz range. Be it roads cracking up and rumbling and robots emerging from the ground, or combined with the hardest/tightest punch and kick from "warp speed ahead". These things are nothing short of amazing.

Earlier today when my boys were over we watched some of Nemo. My electric simply can not keep up..I must get this fixed ASAP. I found I had to keep turing the receiver itself down as well as the sub level, because the receiver kept protecting itself. Somehow though, Glass Tap. There really arent words. IDK how my house doesn't fall apart, and I didn't notice as I was recording...but watching the play back... I can't even hold the camera still.

I watched transformers tonight and at first I was making note to go back and record here and there...till I decided forget it. I'm just going to enjoy it. I am more than pleased.. thank you Fi, thank you Scott, thank you everyone on the forums over the years. I've gotten myself quite the self-education from you people.

As far as bracing goes: I'll say it again, I was wrong, there is an issue from about 25-40Hz at high volume with music. Most of the time I can not turn my music loud enough where this is a problem, or I'd have cops here and an electrical fire. For movies, it is a non issue. So much so, that I have 15 8' 2x4's under my bed waiting..theyve been there since I completed the two tower build...and they're gonna stay there because it's not a problem enough to stop the VAN build for it.

I know I have had bandwidth issues since all of a sudden both threads became big hits for a little while..so I'll repost the finished pics.

So here we go: 

Transformers. 1 hour 54 minutes, "Everyone alright?" Bumble bee pulls himself out. I have so much headroom here, this is at low volume to keep cops from coming, and because I simply don't need it any louder than this. If your system recreates this part when you watch the movie, you can dig deep.

YouTube - transformers everybody ok 1min 54sec.AVI

And this is just retarded. I don't know anyone who would want any more than this. I'm a tru bass head, and it's over the top for me.

YouTube - nemo fish tank tap.AVI


----------



## Austin

Wow that glass tapping part is crazy haha.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

it's plain RETARDED! lol


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Add me on Face Book

Welcome to Facebook

Jordan Powell


----------



## kryptonitewhite

I got Avatar last night, it's now my favorite movie. I can't believe all of the color, all of the detail. My new TV has never looked so good before! DTS HD... gotta love it. The rear channels were mixed so well, I had to look once..I got faked out thinking something, someone was behind me...because it's never sounded that real before. The LFE? Well the jet rocket craft gives the entire house a treat, the robots with every step and jump. But the wings. Every single flap of the wing moves so much air, you actually have wind from the dual 12" ports and dual 18's. The whole house becomes one with everything in it.

At the end, it played this

YouTube - avatar THX outro.AVI

Astonishing.


----------



## slicey

Hey Jordan, what are you using for all your full-range speakers? Are you going to hang some kind of black material or black(flat) paint on the sides of the cabinets to reduce the image glare from the flatscreen?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

you've stepped into my mind...well, past tense. I was planning on MTM's using the Exodus Anarchy. But my Regent HT-391's from a $35 Walmart HT in a box are actually doing it for me. IDK how, but they are. And I was worried about light glowing between the boxes before I even built them, but after I built them wow... glare is bad! But I don't even notice it. When I'm not into a movie and I'm daydreaming and looking, it's bad. But when I'm into a movie, it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

I've got a bunch of Avatar clips I made... but the 1st two vids are in the VAN, the 2nd one is the sequence I have to do to activate video. This is for those of you that will sit there and watch all 10 of my vids cuz I see that there are some of you out there  Thanks for watching!

YouTube - avatar.AVI

YouTube - toggle sequence.AVI

YouTube - 0001 intro warp speed.AVI

YouTube - 0002 in the way.AVI

YouTube - 0003 jet into battle.AVI

YouTube - 0004 first missles tree.AVI

YouTube - 0005 second missles tree.AVI

YouTube - 0006 third missles tree.AVI

YouTube - 0007 big bird into battle.AVI

YouTube - 0008 technology to nature.AVI

YouTube - 0009 robo drop.AVI

YouTube - 0010 stampede long v.AVI

YouTube - 0012 jet long v.AVI

YouTube - 0013 eywa has heard you charge.AVI

YouTube - 0015 stomp around.AVI

If this is too many videos for any of you, please let me know. HTS gets bandwidth eaten up apparently as they aren't just links, they get hosted or something on that refind, mature, sophisticated, prestigious, and delicate little shack over there  I can put a space in each link to break it so it can then be copy/pasted instead


----------



## kryptonitewhite

here is a track that DB-Audio from http://carstereoforum.net/showthread.... made for me. AKA crazedevilx

I had to keep it down for the neighbors, it's 4:10AM here 

YouTube - DB-Audio.AVI


----------



## NOFATTYS

If you havent bought a amplifier yet, I would recommend the Emotiva XPA7...its a beast, and does 125watts true RMS per channel. Bring back the receiver and pick up the UMD-1 as well...its the same price and will blow your mind.

Emotiva Audio: Audiophile Quality Multi Channel Amplifiers, Stereo Preamplifiers, Audio/Video Processors, and Award Winning Speaker Systems At Direct Prices


----------



## kryptonitewhite

NOFATTYS said:


> If you havent bought a amplifier yet, I would recommend the Emotiva XPA7...its a beast, and does 125watts true RMS per channel. Bring back the receiver and pick up the UMD-1 as well...its the same price and will blow your mind.
> 
> Emotiva Audio: Audiophile Quality Multi Channel Amplifiers, Stereo Preamplifiers, Audio/Video Processors, and Award Winning Speaker Systems At Direct Prices


I got 2 EP4000's for $600... 5,000 RMS for 600 not bad


----------



## kryptonitewhite

you guys with sonotubes, how do you cut the thick stuff? I've got 20" so 1/4" walls..utility knife not as easy on this as the 8" and 12" tube


----------



## chad

One way, although not as right as say a bandsaw, is to measure the length many times around it... grab something flexible like plastic with a straight edge, lay it on those marks, strike a line, and hit it with a saw. I've been known to even use a circular saw but a jigsaw is likely best.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

thats what i initially though, utility knife, then circ, then jig...bu then I thought it might rip and tear it up. I should get a new blade for the circ saw.


----------



## chad

kryptonitewhite said:


> thats what i initially though, utility knife, then circ, then jig...bu then I thought it might rip and tear it up. I should get a new blade for the circ saw.


A coarse blade will likely delaminate it, if you can find more of a finish blade with finer teeth that would be much better.

I'd be more apt tot he jigsaw at first, it will be slower but you have to remember it's round and if that blade on a circ saw binds it could turn ugly REALLY quick.


----------



## Ziggy

I've used a Sawzall with good results on large pvc and plastic drain pipes on the farm.
If you have a Sawzall handy, try it with a finish blade..., but once you get the strike line laid out like Chad mentioned. 
It will work like a jigsaw -but will have a lot more cutting power and won't walk as much as a jigsaw.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

utility knife, was easy as pie!


----------



## kryptonitewhite




----------



## benny

I thought you and your Liquid Nails left?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

benny said:


> I thought you and your Liquid Nails left?


hey ******, my mistake..I havent used the HT links in quite a while, didnt realize I need to edit my HT links too to take this place off.

Listen you ***** ass ****** ass *****, if you have balls, if you have nerve, if you can back up your **** off line and off the computer..and you can ever make it to sioux falls, look me up Im not hard to find. im the guy with the van thats on fire with burning duct tape, foam, and caulk. Ill be glad to **** you up. Only problem is, last time I got into a simple assult, it turned to a class 4 felony because I left a boot print on that *****'s face and they almost considered it permenant damage. I plead out back to a simple assult, but now Im a lot more thoughtful before delivering my ass kickings to bitches that like to run their mouths and think their the ****.

Ill outro with my man Pac:

****** talk a lot of ****, but thats after Im gone, cuz they fear me in the physical form, let it be known I'm troublesome


tra la la la, la la la la la la la la

bye bye 

bye bye

benny if you met me in person you would die

*****


----------



## benny

ROFLZ.

This made me smile. First because you got so mad, and then because I now know that youre brain damaged.

lolumad? gtfo then. As far as "beating me up" goes, c'mon up white trash! We got a special place in the swamp for you boys.


----------



## chad

*Arrrgh Oh Eff Ell*

Here comes a QFT.



kryptonitewhite said:


> *hey *******, my mistake..I havent used the HT links in quite a while, didnt realize I need to edit my HT links too to take this place off.
> 
> Listen *you ***** ass ****** ass ******, if you have balls, if you have nerve, if you can back up your **** off line and off the computer..and you can ever make it to sioux falls, look me up Im not hard to find. im the guy with the van thats on fire with burning duct tape, foam, and caulk. *Ill be glad to **** you up*. Only problem is, last time I got into a simple assult, it turned to a class 4 felony because I left a boot print on that *****'s face and they almost considered it permenant damage. I plead out back to a simple assult, but now *Im a lot more thoughtful before delivering my ass kickings to bitches that like to run their mouths and think their the ****.*
> 
> Ill outro with my man Pac:
> 
> ******* talk a lot of *****, but thats after Im gone, cuz they fear me in the physical form, let it be known I'm troublesome
> 
> 
> tra la la la, la la la la la la la la
> 
> bye bye
> 
> bye bye
> 
> *benny if you met me in person you would die
> 
> ******







The count loves to count, I count 7 instances of bannage.


----------



## 60ndown

i love it.



kryptonitewhite said:


> utility knife, was easy as pie!


----------



## slade1274

I hate that we drove him to leave and/or be perma banned. These threads are so full of win and fail at the same time. Not many folks out there have sooooo much talent for taking soooo much fail and make it totally enjoyable win!


----------



## MiniVanMan

kryptonitewhite said:


> benny if you met me in person you would die.... laughing.


Fixed. 

I have a question. Why do all these e-thugs expect you to come to them? I mean, if I were really pissed at somebody and wanted to kick their ass, I'd e-thug them this way.

"Okay *****, you called me out, and now I'm in your home ****ing town. I'm staying at such and such hotel". 

Instead, we get, if you ever spend the thousand dollars or so to travel to my **** hole town, I'll kick your ass. 

KW, I think in light of your post, you should probably make a trip to Canada now, and meet Benny on his ground. I mean, you're the one that called him. Expecting HIM to make the trip to SD only makes you look like a punk and is rude and selfish. Go to Canada, kick Benny's ass (I'm sure he deserves it for something, if anything just being Canadian should be enough), then go fishing or something. That's the proper way to do it. 

I'm sure he'd be more than willing to meet you in a bar and shove some moose antlers up your ass.


----------



## OSN

MiniVanMan said:


> I'm sure he'd be more than willing to meet you in a bar and shove some moose antlers up your ass.


Is that how they make Moosehead? 

I would suggest making a trip to the Elsinore Brewery while you're there.


----------



## ryan s

kryptonitewhite said:


> hey ******, my mistake..I havent used the HT links in quite a while, didnt realize I need to edit my HT links too to take this place off.
> 
> Ill outro with my man Pac:


And yet you made 2 posts of the van in the HT thread :laugh:

You were friends with Tupac? He's been dead for quite a few years now and by your posts, I can safely assume you're younger than I.




slade1274 said:


> I hate that we drove him to leave and/or be perma banned. These threads are so full of win and fail at the same time. Not many folks out there have sooooo much talent for taking soooo much fail and make it totally enjoyable win!


1. Right click a pic, Properties
2. View Photobucket user name
3. Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and paste user name...hit Search
4. ????
5. PROFIT




MiniVanMan said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I have a question. Why do all these e-thugs expect you to come to them? I mean, if I were really pissed at somebody and wanted to kick their ass, I'd e-thug them this way.
> 
> "Okay *****, you called me out, and now I'm in your home ****ing town. I'm staying at such and such hotel".
> 
> Instead, we get, if you ever spend the thousand dollars or so to travel to my **** hole town, I'll kick your ass.
> 
> KW, I think in light of your post, you should probably make a trip to Canada now, and meet Benny on his ground. I mean, you're the one that called him. Expecting HIM to make the trip to SD only makes you look like a punk and is rude and selfish. Go to Canada, kick Benny's ass (I'm sure he deserves it for something, if anything just being Canadian should be enough), then go fishing or something. That's the proper way to do it.
> 
> I'm sure he'd be more than willing to meet you in a bar and shove some moose antlers up your ass.


----------



## chad

ryan s said:


>


Dude with the gun needs to learn trigger discipline before he shoots his buddy in the balls.


----------



## 60ndown

looking at the back of that van, and the huge port, and 4 subs, and 1" baffle reinforced with 2x4s, im betting it makes some good vba.


----------



## rhystard

MiniVanMan said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I have a question. Why do all these e-thugs expect you to come to them? I mean, if I were really pissed at somebody and wanted to kick their ass, I'd e-thug them this way.
> 
> "Okay *****, you called me out, and now I'm in your home ****ing town. I'm staying at such and such hotel".
> 
> Instead, we get, if you ever spend the thousand dollars or so to travel to my **** hole town, I'll kick your ass.
> 
> KW, I think in light of your post, you should probably make a trip to Canada now, and meet Benny on his ground. I mean, you're the one that called him. Expecting HIM to make the trip to SD only makes you look like a punk and is rude and selfish. Go to Canada, kick Benny's ass (I'm sure he deserves it for something, if anything just being Canadian should be enough), then go fishing or something. That's the proper way to do it.
> 
> I'm sure he'd be more than willing to meet you in a bar and shove some moose antlers up your ass.


****in LOLLIN here.

this stuff is pure gold.


"i left a permanent boot print on the guys face, honest"

A: ok
B: is that really how men do things? you knock a man down, you wait for him to get up to deliver the next whoopin. simple. 

only a coward kicks a man while he's down.


----------



## ryan s

chad said:


> Dude with the gun needs to learn trigger discipline before he shoots his buddy in the balls.


Probably wouldn't be the worst thing ever :laugh:


rhystard said:


> A: ok
> B: is that really how men do things? you knock a man down, you wait for him to get up to deliver the next whoopin. simple.


C: I never knew bragging about being a felon was cool


----------



## rhystard

it's usually best not to mention it on your McDonalds job application.


----------



## 86mr2

I'm assuming he hasn't been banned in the hopes he will come back with more Flexin' Foam Funnies?


----------



## 2chGUY

pity the children....


----------



## kryptonitewhite

5dB increments to see compression starting at -40dB ending at -10dB master volume. Yup, thats a 130dB peak  Yup, thats solider than solid a 10Hz, yup, look at that 6Hz 

15Hz on up










DC on up


----------



## ItalynStylion

Dude, I've got bad news....130db really isn't that loud in a car.


----------



## req

nevermind.


----------



## kryptonitewhite

ItalynStylion said:


> Dude, I've got bad news....130db really isn't that loud in a car.


dude, I've got great news, this is in a house. I will bet you two EP4000 amps and four Fi 18's you don't know anyone with a louder/lower LFE


----------



## kryptonitewhite

req said:


> nevermind.



yeee-ah


----------



## chad

kryptonitewhite said:


> dude, I've got great news, this is in a house. I will bet you two EP4000 amps and four Fi 18's you don't know anyone with a louder/lower LFE


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## papabearsc

Just happened to see this video on your channel. 

YouTube - 8.89Hz smoke trick halloween.AVI

It was pretty cool.....until I read the comment you made to the guy that commented on your page.


----------



## ItalynStylion

kryptonitewhite said:


> dude, I've got great news, this is in a house. I will bet you two EP4000 amps and four Fi 18's you don't know anyone with a louder/lower LFE


Due to the order of build pictures you posted I was under the impression those measurements were from that van thing you were building too.

And even in a house that's loud but not nearly worthy of the equipment or the space taken up by the enclosures. If you were looking for crazy low LFE at high volumes why didn't you look into horns?


----------



## kryptonitewhite

ItalynStylion said:


> Due to the order of build pictures you posted I was under the impression those measurements were from that van thing you were building too.
> 
> And even in a house that's loud but not nearly worthy of the equipment or the space taken up by the enclosures. If you were looking for crazy low LFE at high volumes why didn't you look into horns?


Fair enough about the van pics 

yes it is completely worth the equipment and space to me, there are different kinds of drivers, different kinds of alignments, so on etc because diff people have diff tastes.

Whats the big law: low end extention, small enclosure size, bandwidth, pic three or something?

I have all the space in the world, no money for 8 dedicated lines, 8 EP4000s, and 8 LMS ULTRA 5400s like NOTNYT.

Horns are only good to 20Hz... check out AVS, we have been working on that for a year now. Best we have is the Danley DTS-10 with an 11Hz knew for $1000 a pop, lilmike is working on the CVX15 horn good to 15Hz with an enclosure that has to be split in two, 2/3rds in his garage.

For the $$$ I had, this did what i wanted it to do, I am very happy


----------



## kryptonitewhite

crossover 80hz vs 250hz



















fun


----------



## kryptonitewhite

10Hz -3.6dB FS
THD: 7.70% THD+N: 7.75%
2nd: 5.74% 3rd: 5.11%
4th: .339% 5th:.363
6th: .228 7th: .129
8th: .032 9th: .0258

124.4dB


----------



## Porsche

this thread is the epitome of white trash


----------



## slade1274

Not quite...... Check out his van build.


----------



## thewatusi

slade1274 said:


> Not quite...... Check out his van build.


:laugh:


----------



## Thunderplains

Had to bring this up again, sorry.. A good laugh for Sunday morning.. I remember this..


----------



## haakono

He was up to some crazy stuff and had his own way and theories of doing things.. but sadly left us too soon..

A moment of silence for my man Kryptonitewhite!


----------



## caraudioworld

wow I read all the topic, is an interesting combination of win/fail, but seems that at least he had good moments building and ejoying the results of his work and thats what matter.

I am sorry for him, but at least he lived doing whatever he wanted and how he wanted and that is something to emphasize


----------

